# Bronx Zoo, 6/18



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Buckeye:









Julia:









Pipevine Swallowtail:


















Julia and Zebra Longwing:


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

wow. Stunning!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam they are speechless
i know this has been asked a million times
but what camera are u using
and what setup (tripod....)


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I use a Sony DSC-F707...no tripod...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I use a Sony DSC-F707...no tripod...










sweet thanks


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

whatever it is, its one bitchin' camera


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

amazing how the right equipment can make anyone seem talented.


----------



## Mr.P (Jul 14, 2003)

Gorgeous butterflies, and awesome camera.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

slylie said:


> amazing how the right equipment can make anyone seem talented.


And one must know how to use that equipment in order to "seem" so talented. I'm sorry if having an artistic eye angers you...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dracofish said:


> slylie said:
> 
> 
> > amazing how the right equipment can make anyone seem talented.
> ...










its so true
its not a piont and shoot type thing
there is alot to know about the camera itself
angles and lighting
and seeing a good pic


----------

